# Need help for pigeon



## Cleopatra (Sep 10, 2007)

We found a pigeon in our backyard that needs help. He has bloody droppings and is barfing up seed. He was so docile that my husband was able to walk right up to him and pick him up and put him in a box with no effort. He is not resisting, AT ALL.

This pigeon is banded, and when I located the owner, was told (by the owner's wife) to "just let it go, it will come home". I don't think so .... The owner himself is supposed to call me back, but it's been many hours and I'm loosing hope in hearing from him. I don't think "just letting him go" is going to do this pigeon one bit of good, he's too stick to fly anywhere right now.

I've been calling around to wild life rehab and humane societies, etc... and bottom line is, nobody wants to treat a banded bird, they all say I have to locate the owner. And if he wasn't banded, I was told by one vet's office that she would euthanize a wild pigeon with bloody droppings. So his options are limited at this point.

My husband took him to work in a box and will try and feed him some Pedialyte and Ensure, TRY being the operative word here.

But that's about all we can do for him. We really need someone who can deal with this type of illness/injury and treat him and look after him and rehab him. 

We are located in Pickering, just to the east of Toronto, Ontario, in the GTA.

Since I don't have an address for the owner (just a phone number), I can't very well go deliver him his sick bird. And if I did, I wonder if he would just euthanize him anyway? 

What can I do? Can anyone help? Does anyone know of any pigeon rehabbers in the Toronto GTA area?

Thanks,
Annette


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Hang in there*

Hi Cleopatra,
Welcome to Pigeon-Talk. It might take a few hours but there are several experienced folk that will be able to advise you on how to care for this one. 
you might also want to look over this list and see if there is anyone fairly close to you that might be able to help.

The Pigeon Resources Directory has been updated and can be viewed at: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm

Glad you came over here. The calvary will be arriving shortly. 
Mary


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Annette,
If you would send me your phone number via private message, I will contact one of our members in Toronto to see if he can help you out. I need to leave for just a bit to pick up my dog but i'll be back in about 20 min and if I have your number, I will go about trying to contact him.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Annette, I replied to your post to 911 Pigeon Alert and suggested that you contact the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union to see if they can assist in any way including perhaps referring you to a nearby pigeon fancier who would take and treat this bird for whatever problem(s) it may have.

Thank you so much for assisting the pigeon! As soon as I find the phone # for our rehabber in the Toronto area, I will PM it to you.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Phone # has been PM'ed and e-mailed.

Terry


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Charis was in touch with me about helping this little guy out. I told her I would do what I could to help him.

So...., I received a call a short while ago from Anette's husband, who actually works in Toronto and took this bird to work with him today and will be dropping the bird off to me later on tonight on his way home. Sounds like a very nice guy.

The bird sounds like it is not too far gone, I hope, in his illness. I will have a look at any droppings under the microscope and see if I can see anything obvious going on and figure out a course of treatment from there. I am thinking coccidiosis, worms or E. coli right now, but I guess we'll see.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Cleopatra (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Ron! You beat me to it!

Hi it's Kevin, Annette's husband here.

Thanks to everyone for helping us out! I'll be heading to Ron's as soon as I can get off work tonight to drop off our friend. 

We really really appreciate everyone's help!

Kevin & Annette


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fabulous news!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Job calvary! Lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! Thanks everyone!

Terry


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I am sad to report this bird has passed on.

Kevin brought the bird over at about 10PM EST, quite a handsome fellow he was. This bird had taken a turn for the worse since speaking with Kevin earlier. At that time the bird was standing and responsive. When I examined him he could no longer stand on his own and rolled onto his right side when place down and his eyes where very sleepy and had the "Look" to them, not good. Also, he had a very prominent keel bone, showing he had been suffering privations for a while.

I did a quick examination of the dropping in the box he came in, mostly urates, but no frank blood at this time and there was no cocci oocysts or worm eggs to be seen. I started him on Baytril and Metronidazole which I gave in 7cc of Thrive emergency liquid food. He was quite dehydrated, so I also administered sub-Q fluids a short time later as well. I set him up a cage in a donut and provided a heating pad for him as well, he was comfortably set up. 

I told Kevin, before he left, I hoped he would make it through the night, but was unsure because he was so unresponsive. I was checking on him every 1/2 hour and when I looked in on him at 11:30 he was gone. Thanks Kevin, Annette and everyone else for trying for him, I will lay him to rest in the morning.

Ron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for all you did, Ron! From the sound of things, he was just too sick to recover.

I know that Kevin and Annette will be so sad. They did all they could and WERE able to get the pij to good hands.

R.I.P. little one

Love and consoling hugs to all...

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you Ron for stepping up, when I asked you and doing everything you could for this bird. It's a sad outcome indeed but I really appreciate you being there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Ron, for coming to the aid of a terribly needy pigeon yet again. I'm so very sorry that this one was too far gone to have a chance.

Terry


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*what a great team*

i'm so impressed by the caring, support and love that this board generates!
what an amazing team of pigeon folks!
it's so sad this little guy passed on but how wonderful that he was surrounded by folks who truely cared about his well-being.

big hugs for everyone
-weeble


----------



## Cleopatra (Sep 10, 2007)

Ron, thanks alot for everything you did. Within seconds of my arrival at Ron's he was taking action and I know he did everything he possibly could and more.

I wish the outcome was better as well as he was quite a gentle bird. In hindsight I wish I could have brought him over sooner as I know how critical time is when it comes to all birds.

Annette and I lost a lot of time trying in vain to get the owner to respond to us. We had tracked down the owner within minutes of me capturing the bird through the Canadian Racing Pigeon Union homepage. She called before noon and left contact information with the owners wife. I called at dinner time again talking to the wife who talked to someone there who wouldn't speak to me. Both times we were told to just release the bird and it would fly home, both times we told the wife the bird was too sick to fly. I also left contact information plus told them we had the bird in downtown Toronto and not Pickering so he would be easier to pick up. Owner lives in Mississauga which is west so bird was very closeby at that point.

We had also called all the local agencies but because of the band nobody would help us other than Ron. 

We really appreciate all the help you folks on this list provided. It was far and above anything the owners of the bird provided who we suspect just abandoned the poor fellow.

Thanks again.

Kevin


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Kevin,
You and Annette did everything right and certainly all you could. I wish the outcome could have been different but it's very likely that by the time you found the bird, it was already too late.
The best part of the situation is that you now know we are here, so don't be a stranger.
Blessings to you both.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, the sad fact is that if it was a racing or homing bird, and didnt make it home, then the owners no longer want it, and would of probably killed it anyways. At least with Ron and you two, it had a chance. There wasnt anything that could be done for the poor guy, but he had a chance, and a warm and loving place to pass on in.
Thanks so much Anette and Kevin, for being so kind and caring towards this bird, you both went above and beyond, much more than most people would of done! And Ron, you are a true Pigeon hero, once again, now and always. Thanks so much for just being you!
RIP little pigeon, now you may fly free.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Well, the sad fact is that if it was a racing or homing bird, and didnt make it home, then the owners no longer want it, and would of probably killed it anyways.


This is just simply not true, Moxie. Yes, there are a few pigeon fanciers who don't or won't make an effort to retrieve their birds that have failed to come home, but they are in the minority. We have had literally thousands of birds come through 911 Pigeon Alert, and the degree of responsibility shown by the racing pigeon fanciers is impressive. I'll try to get some statistics to back up my statement a bit later today.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Thank you so much Anette, Kevin and Ron for helping this little bird. I'm sorry you lost him, but he passed on in caring hands thanks to all of you.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It is sad to lose one like that and I'm truly sorry.

Ron, are things going well enough for you to be able to take in pigeons now?


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Poor piggie but you did your very best Ron,as you always do.
At least piggie died in caring hands and is no longer suffering.
Jayne


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Maggie, if I am available, I will of course try and help a bird in need. However, our schedule is still day by day and we will defiantly be gone for a while from the beginning of October.

It was sad to lose this guy. After examining him I was not very optimistic for his chances, but sometimes these guys can rally back from the edge, so you can never really count them out, even when it looks quite bleak. Alas, it was not to be for this little guy.

All the best,

Ron


----------

